# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2010s >  Ktistakis Challenge 23.5.2010

## a.minidis

Μολις ενημερωθηκα απο τον Στελιο Κτιστακη,οτι στις 22 Μαιου,στο Ηρακλειο της Kρητης θα γινει το Μist.Κρητη με guest εκπληξη!!!!

----------


## pepeismenos karga

mr κρητη grand prix??τι ειναι ακριβως αυτο??

----------


## Polyneikos

Καλη επιτυχια στον Στελιο για την διοργανωση  του αγωνα.
Το Mr Κρητη ειναι ενας παραδοσιακος αγωνας,απλα καθε χρονια γίνεται υπό την αιγίδα διαφορετικης ομοσπονδίας,αυτό ίσως εχει να κανει με τον διοργανωτη και τις προσωπικες του προτιμησεις.
Κατα καιρους έχουν διοργανωθει Grand Prix στην Κρητη υπό την αιγίδα της Wabba,Nabba με το τελευταιο που εγινε περυσι να είναι υπό την αιγιδα της Nac.

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Καλη επιτυχια στον Στελιο για την διοργανωση  του αγωνα.
> Το Mr Κρητη ειναι ενας παραδοσιακος αγωνας,απλα καθε χρονια γίνεται υπό την αιγίδα διαφορετικης ομοσπονδίας,αυτό ίσως εχει να κανει με τον διοργανωτη και τις προσωπικες του προτιμησεις.
> Κατα καιρους έχουν διοργανωθει Grand Prix στην Κρητη υπό την αιγίδα της Wabba,Nabba με το τελευταιο που εγινε περυσι να είναι υπό την αιγιδα της Nac.


Ο αγωνας δεν εχει να κανει με τον παραδοσιακο ΜR KΡΗΤΗ.

Δεν ανηκει σε καμια ομοσπονδια και ονομαζετε "KTISTAKIS CHALLENGΕ" λαμβανωντας χωρα καθε 4 χρονια.

Οπως το 2006 ειχε guest MR OLYMPIA (GUSTAVO BADEL) ετσι και το 2010 με τη  διαφορα οτι φετος θα ειναι ΓΕΝΙΚΟΣ ΝΙΚΗΤΗΣ OLYMPIA.

Δικαιωμα συμμετοχης εχουν ΟΛΟΙ οσοι εχουν την επιθυμια να συμμετασχουν!

Νικητης του πρωτου "KTISTAKIS CHALLENGE 2006" ηταν ενας αθλητης απο τα παλια ο κ. ΚΟΚΑΡΙΔΑΣ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ.

Φετος υποστηριζετε απο την WFF-NABBA και αθλητες που θα διακριθουν θα προκριθουν σε Παγκοσμια και Πανευρωπαικα Πρωταθληματα.

Θεωρω πως μονο και μονο θα ερθει καποιος να δει και να φωτογραφηθει με αθλητη απο OLYMPIA (με θεση τουλαχιστον μεσα στην τριαδα) ειναι κατι που μπορει να μην του ξαναδωθει η ευκαιρια να κανει!

Ευχαρηστω.

----------


## Polyneikos

Στελιο καλα έκανες και το διευκρίνισες,θα είναι μια ωραια εμπειρια σε όσους παραβρεθουν σαν αθλητες και σαν θεατες.Καλη επιτυχια.

----------


## Levrone

το 2006 ημασταν, το 2010 θα ειμαστε!

αξεχαστες στιγμες! η φωτογραφια με τον Badel , ειναι οντως εμπειρια!

καλη επιτυχια Στελιο! ολα να πανε τελεια!

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Στελιο καλα έκανες και το διευκρίνισες,θα είναι μια ωραια εμπειρια σε όσους παραβρεθουν σαν αθλητες και σαν θεατες.Καλη επιτυχια.


Σε ευχαρηστω.

Θα ηθελα να διευκρηνησω και κατι ακομα για την ημερομηνια του αγωνα (22 Μαιου) οτι ειχε οριστει απο της 30 Νοεμβριου 2009.

Τονιζω το εν λογο θεμα καθοτι συμπευτει με τον αγωνα της Θεσσαλονικης που μετα απο ανεπαλληλες αλλαγες ημερομηνιων ετυχε να κατσει πανω στη δικη μας διοργανωση!

Δεν ειναι μομφη η αναφορα μου αυτη καθοτι καλοι γνωστοι τα παιδια απλα αδικητουντε αθλητες και θεατες!

Οπως το 2006 γεμησε η αιθουσα στην ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ (1267 θεατες) το ιδιο αναμενετε και φετος καθως εχει ξεκινηση η προπωληση των εισητηριων με μεγαλο ενδιαφερον.

Γιατρε εισαι ο γιατρος του αγωνα μην αργησεις να ξυπνησεις παλι!!!

----------


## Muscleboss

Καλή επιτυχία και από εμένα στο Στέλιο Κτιστάκη και τον αγώνα που διοργανώνει.

Το ότι γίνεται προσπάθεια να ρθούν μεγάλα ονόματα στην Ελλάδα για guest posing και αυτό επιτυγχάνεται, αξίζει συγχαρητήρια.  :03. Clap: 

Άτυχο το γεγονός ότι συμπίπτουν αγώνες, αλλά το Bodybuilding.gr θα είναι πανταχού παρόν να τους καλύψει όλους.

ΜΒ

----------


## ioannis1

καλη επιτυχια στελιο.θα δω σε τι κατασταση θαμαι για να ερθω. :03. Clap:

----------


## crow

Αααααααα!!!!!Στελιο με βαζεις σε πειρασμο κ σε σκεψεις .......για καλο κ για κακο για ετοιμασε κ το δωματιο μας(οπως καταλαβες δεν θα ερθω μονη μου) :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Αααααααα!!!!!Στελιο με βαζεις σε πειρασμο κ σε σκεψεις .......για καλο κ για κακο για ετοιμασε κ το δωματιο μας(οπως καταλαβες δεν θα ερθω μονη μου)


Αφου εχεις κλειδια σπιτιου-αυτοκινητου-εξοχικου τι να ετοιμαζω!

Ελα αλλα μην βγαλεις εισητηριο επιστροφης.....

----------


## savage

> Αααααααα!!!!!Στελιο με βαζεις σε πειρασμο κ σε σκεψεις .......για καλο κ για κακο για ετοιμασε κ το δωματιο μας(οπως καταλαβες δεν θα ερθω μονη μου)


αμα ειναι να συμμετασχει και η προπονητρια μου στον αγωνα,τοτε θα ερθω να τη δω απο κοντα!!!levrone ετοιμαζε δωματιο!!! :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## beefmeup

> Αφου εχεις κλειδια σπιτιου-αυτοκινητου-εξοχικου τι να ετοιμαζω!
> 
> Ελα αλλα μην βγαλεις εισητηριο επιστροφης.....


στελιο ειχα ερθει το 06,στην ιεραπετρα με τον badel,καθως εμενα εκει τοτε..ειχαμε μιλησει κ στου λακη,που ειναι πολυ φιλος..εκει πηγαινα 2 χρονια για προπονησεις..

δηστυχως δεν θα τα καταφερω φετος,θα μαι γερμανια τοτε..ευχομαι καλη επιτυχια στην διοργανωση κ οτι καλυτερο :08. Toast:

----------


## Levrone

> αμα ειναι να συμμετασχει και η προπονητρια μου στον αγωνα,τοτε θα ερθω να τη δω απο κοντα!!!levrone ετοιμαζε δωματιο!!!


εγω βρε φουστη αντρα σε εχω καλεσει τοσες φορες και εσυ ναααααα!!!


αλλα τωρα θες να ερθεις εε???

στο παγκακι θα μεινεις, αλητη!!!

----------


## savage

xaxaxaχαχαχαχα το'ξερα... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Αποτελεσματα κατηγοριας ΜΕΝ Ι

3ος  ΤΣΙΚΑΛΑΣ ΜΑΝΟΣ
2ος  ΒΑΙΟΣ ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ
1ος  ΒΕΝΙΕΡΗΣ ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ

Απονομη κατηγοριας: ΤΣΑΓΚΑΡΑΚΗΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ (συνδιοργανωτης)

Οι αθλητες παρουσιαζονται βαση θεσης που κατελαβαν.

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Ηρθε η *μεγαλη στιγμη*  σαν ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΚΤΙΣΤΑΚΗΣ.

Το *ονειρο* μου να φερω μια *Mrs OLYMPIA* (OVERALL 2005) στην Ελλαδα το εβλεπα να περπατα και να ποζαρει πανω στη σκηνη κλεινωντας μου το ματι χαμογελωντας......

*ΥΑΧΕΝΙ ΟRIQUEN*

Η πιο ομορφη αθλητρια του γυναικιου BODYBUILDING!!!

----------


## Muscleboss

Εντυπωσιακή!  :03. Clap: 

Μακάρι νάχαμε και το βίντεο....

Μήπως ξέρουμε ποσα κιλά περίπου ηταν στο guest που έκανε;

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

η Yaxeni ειναι μια από τις σταθερότερες αθλητριες τα τελευταια χρόνια,παντα πλασαρεται 1-2-3η θεση!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Εντυπωσιακή! 
> 
> Μακάρι νάχαμε και το βίντεο....
> 
> Μήπως ξέρουμε ποσα κιλά περίπου ηταν στο guest που έκανε;
> 
> ΜΒ


Ηρθε 104 κιλα και εφυγε 108!

1η Ιουνιου ξεκιναει προετοιμασια για το OLYMPIA.

----------


## Muscleboss

^ πολλά μου ακούγονται... στην επίσημη ιστοσελίδα της δίνει offseason 85 κιλά, και αγωνιστκά 73..... :01. Rolling Eyes: 

ΜΒ

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> ^ πολλά μου ακούγονται... στην επίσημη ιστοσελίδα της δίνει offseason 85 κιλά, και αγωνιστκά 73.....
> 
> ΜΒ


Eχει αλλαξει στυλ προπονησης - διατροφης καθως χανει πολυ σε μαζα οταν κατεβαινει.

Αυτα ειναι λογια του προπονητη της καθοτι εχουν σκοπο να κατεβουν φετος γυρω στα 85 με 90 κιλα.

Το σιγουρο ειναι οτι η ζυγαρια μου δουλευει ρολοι.

----------


## Muscleboss

Εγώ γύρω στα 85 θα την υπολόγιζα απο τις φώτος... 

Αλλά δε θα επιμείνω, μπορεί να φαγε κανα Κρητικό κατσίκι και να ανέβηκε στη ζυγαριά φαγωμένη....  :01. Wink:   :08. Toast: 

ΜΒ

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Εγώ γύρω στα 85 θα την υπολόγιζα απο τις φώτος... 
> 
> Αλλά δε θα επιμείνω, μπορεί να φαγε κανα Κρητικό κατσίκι και να ανέβηκε στη ζυγαριά φαγωμένη....  
> 
> ΜΒ


*ΜΟΝΟ?*

Ηταν απο τις λιγες φορες που ειδα το πορτοφολι μου αδειο Πανο! :08. Turtle: 

Εχω φωτο και απο τραπεζια :08. Turtle:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

H ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ ΑΘΛΗΤΡΙΑ ΤΟΥ ARNI KAI ΤΗΣ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑΣ ΤΗΣ IFBB !

ΜΕΓΑΛΕΣ ΣΤΙΓΜΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΟΣΟΥΣ ΗΤΑΝ ΠΑΡΩΝ ! ! ! !

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Την απονομη στην *ΜΕΓΑΛΗ* αυτη αθλητρια εκανε ενας τοπικος *ΜΕΓΑΛΟΣ* αθλητης ο *ΣΗΦΑΚΗΣ ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ* μελος της Εθνικης Ομαδας των επομενων Παραολυμπιακων αγωνων!

Τα εσοδα του αγωνα διατεθηκαν για την αγορα του νεου ποδηλατου που θα εχει τα Εθνικα χρωματα!

Το αθλητικο μου *προτυπο* ειναι αυτο το παιδι...σε μια ασχημη περιοδο της ζωης μου ο Γιωργος μου εδωσε τη δυναμη να συνεχησω!

Σε *ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ* για ολα Γιωργο!

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Εδω θα μπορουσε καποιος να μου πει: Γιατι δεν μοιρασες τα χρηματα στους νικητες του EVENT?

Ακουω διαφορα περι χρηματικων επαθλον και ενισχυση αθλητων κατα καιρους και σκεφτομε οτι η Σωματικη Διαπλαση ειναι αθλημα υπετροφιας μυων (πλεονασμος δηλαδη) οπου ο αθλητης προσπαθει να πετυχει.

Ειναι ενα χομπυ που *ΠΑΝΤΑ* πρεπει να του δινουμε αυτο που  μας περισευει οικονομικα και οχι να ξεκιναμε προετοιμασια και βλεπουμε πως θα τα βγαλουμε περα!

Ενας *αθλητης* σαν τον ΓΙΩΡΓΟ δεν εχει  πολλες δυνατοτητες ευρεσης χρηματων ! Δεν κανει αθλητικο "πλεονασμο" αλλα *"αναπνεει"* μεσα απο το αθλημα που εχει επιλεξει.

Καποιοι παλι θα με πειτε ......*πως τα ειπες Ηλια?*....αααα  μοιρολατρη κακοβουλο και κακη πεθερα οτι δεν αγαπαω το bodybuilding, και ευτυχως που η YAXENI δεν ξερει ελληνικα για να καταλαβει τι κουμασι ειμαι!

Ελληνικα ξερει ο ΜΙΚΕ και η ΥΑΧΕΝΙ δεν με εμαθε προχθες, και οι δυο τους με ξερουν πρωτα σαν ανθρωπο και μετα σαν αθλητη-διοργανωτη ,και οι δυο τους ηξεραν γιατι τους καλεσα.

Καποιοι αλλοι ειπαν: "Οι μεγαλοι αθλητες ηρθαν γιατι *πληρωνεις*!"

Απαντω: Οι μεγαλοι αθλητες περνουν "λιγοτερα" οταν ξερουν *που* και *γιατι* πηγαινουν (ενας αλλος λογος που ειναι μεγαλοι αθλητες και πανω απο ολα ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ).

Προσωπικα ο ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ μου εδωσε στοχο ζωης οταν ειχα κυριολεκτικα χαθει.Το ελαχιστο που μπορουσα να δωσω σε αυτον τον ανθρωπο ηταν ενα ΠΟΔΗΛΑΤΟ αγωνων  ωστε να *"αγωνιστει"* και αυτος οχι μονο σαν αθλητης αλλα και στη ζωη σαν υπαρξη!

Μαρθα Βουρτση θα με πει τωρα ο Ηλιας και οτι ψοφαω για παρεξηγησεις (και μπορει να βαλει και τα κλαματα  :01. Razz: ) αλλα τι να κανουμε...σταση ζωης ειναι αυτη παιδια.

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Μαρθα Βουρτση θα με πει τωρα ο Ηλιας και οτι ψοφαω για παρεξηγησεις (και μπορει να βαλει και τα κλαματα) αλλα τι να κανουμε...σταση ζωης ειναι αυτη παιδια.


δεν ξερω τη θα πει ο λυκος (ηλιας) αλλα οτι και να πει θα ειναι καλοπροαίρετο, γιατι στέλιο τον ξερεις και εσυ καλα, ενας γίγαντας με καρδιά παιδιού είναι. 

από μένα συγχαρητήρια για την άψογη διοργάνωση, και για την κίνηση που εκανες  για τον γιωργο   :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> δεν ξερω τη θα πει ο λυκος (ηλιας) αλλα οτι και να πει θα ειναι καλοπροαίρετο, γιατι στέλιο τον ξερεις και εσυ καλα, ενας γίγαντας με καρδιά παιδιού είναι. 
> 
> από μένα συγχαρητήρια για την άψογη διοργάνωση, και για την κίνηση που εκανες  για τον γιωργο


Μερικες φορες το "καλοπροαιρετος" χαλαει το γλυκο (πολυ "ζαχαρη") γιατι απλα δεν ειναι ολα ροδινα ρε παιδια και προπαντων δεν πρεπει να τα *παρουσιαζουμε* ροδινα!

Οσο για τον Ηλια ναι ελεγα οτι τον ηξερα καλα,,,,,αλλα με τα τελευταια απεναντι μου μαλλον δεν με ξερει καλα αυτος!

Οπως και να εχει το θεμα η δουλεια που κανει ο καθε ενας μας (για το ποσο "αγαπαει" το χωρο) φενετε απο τους αθλητες του και τις ενεργειες του.

Δεν ειπα οτι ειμαι αλαθανστος αλλα οτι δεν ειμαι  ΤΥΦΛΟΣ!

----------


## Muscleboss

> 


Δε μπορώ να μη χειροκρoτήσω σε αυτό.... :03. Clap: 

ΜΒ

----------


## ioannis1

μπραβο στελιο,μετρησε η κινηση. :03. Clap:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Ποιος απο εσας ξερει τον  THOMAS GARCIA?

Ειναι ο ανθρωπος που οδηγησε αυτην την μεγαλη αθλητρια σε τοσους μεγαλους τιτλους, ο μεντορας μιας απο της ΚΟΡΥΦΑΙΕΣ αθλητριες στον πλανητη μας!

Ο ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ του απενημε  επαθλο  για οτι εχει κανει και προσφερει ολα αυτα τα χρονια!

Φανερα συγκυνημενη η ΥΑΧΕΝΙ εξεφρασε τον θαυμασμο και την αθλητικη της υπαρξη σε αυτον τον ανθρωπο!

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Φτασαμε στην στιγμη που επρεπε να βγαλουμε τους Γενικους Νικητες της βραδυας ξεκινωντας με την αναδηξη του Γενικου Νικητη MR KRHTH.

Oι πρωτοι Κρητικοι σε καθε κατηγορια ελαβαν μερος για τον τιτλο.

----------


## silk

ωραιος ο παυλης.εριξε πολυ δουλεια παντως καιμαι σχεση μ τν αυγουστιο που τον ειχα δει.

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> ωραιος ο παυλης.εριξε πολυ δουλεια παντως καιμαι σχεση μ τν αυγουστιο που τον ειχα δει.


Το εσωσε στο τελος!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εγω δεν παίρνω πίσω ούτε λέξη απο ότι εχω γράψει στέλιο σε προηγούμενα πόστ και απλα ο λόγος είναι οτι όλα αποδεικνύονται με επιχειρήματα μην με βάζεις να ξαναγράφω τα ίδια . αφου απάντησα σε αυτά που έλεγες 

και όσο για το κακια πεθερα μεταφορικα και χαριτολογώντας τωρα με αυτα πάλι που γραφεις αυτα δείχνεις γιατι αφορμή ψάχνεις για λόγια και γκρίνια .

τα δεδομένα όταν τα κάνουμε δεν χρειάζετε να τα εξυμνούμε 
ενα να ξέρεις στέλιο αν κάνουμε κάτι αφήνουμε τους άλλους να μας εγκωμιάζουν και αν δεν το κάνουν να μην το κάνουν όχι με την πρώτη ευκαιρία γιάννης κερνάει και γιάννης πίνει και πολλες φορές με την συμπεριφορά μας βγάζουμε τα μάτια μας και κάτι καλό να κάνουμε το μειώνουμε την αξία του .

και όλα αυτα καλά και σωστα αλλα που κολάνε αυτό ενοούσα που ερχόσουν σε αντιπαράθεση με όλο το φόρουμ απαξιώνοντας το ββ και εξυμνώντας το φίτνες και ξαφνηκα ήρθε η ανατροπή . καλα θα ήταν αφού εκανες γκουότ ας εκανες όλο το πόστ μου και όχι μερικές λέξεις να είναι ακέραιο το νόημα 

έληξε το θεμα γιατι θα γραφω ξανα τα ίδια και θα γίνομαι γραφικός οι απαντήσεις μου είναι σε άλλα πόστ και τόπικ , γιατι είπαμε με τα γραπτα εκτός του ότι εκτειθόμαστε μένουν κιόλας .
γι αυτο η αναφορα να γίνετε στο τόπικ για τον αγώνα και όχι χαζές αντιπαραθέσεις χωρίς ουσία γιατι απλα επιβεβαιώνονται τα ίδια που λέω 

όλα καλα και χαίρομαι για την επιτυχία του αγώνα όπως και όλων όταν γίνονται σωστά , αλλα η επιτυχία δεν χαρακτηρίζετε μόνο αν φέρεις ενα ολύμπια που στο κάτω κάτω μπορεί καποιος διοργανωτής να μην έχει την οικονομική άνεση να πληρώσει και τι να κάνουμε δηλαδή εσύ κάνεις αυτό καθε 4 χρόνια κι ό άλλος καθε χρόνο μπορεί να λέει τους ίδιους χορηγούς συνέχεια και να είναι θετικοί  στην ελλάδα ζούμε δεν είμαστε στην γή της επαγγελίας .

και στην τελική το ρεζουμέ είναι κάνουμε την δουλειά μας όσο πιο σωστά μπορούμε την προβάλουμε όσο πιο σωστα γίνετε και ας μιλήσουν οι άλλοι .

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Δε μπορώ να μη χειροκρoτήσω σε αυτό....
> 
> ΜΒ



αυτό ακριβώς ενοώ αντι να μένουμε σε αυτα κάθομαι εγω και γράφω τις αντιπαραθέσεις πάνω στα γραφόμενα του στέλιου .

αυτες είναι ωραίες κινήσεις και ουσιαστικές  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> εγω δεν παίρνω πίσω ούτε λέξη απο ότι εχω γράψει στέλιο σε προηγούμενα πόστ και απλα ο λόγος είναι οτι όλα αποδεικνύονται με επιχειρήματα μην με βάζεις να ξαναγράφω τα ίδια . αφου απάντησα σε αυτά που έλεγες 
> 
> και όσο για το κακια πεθερα μεταφορικα και χαριτολογώντας τωρα με αυτα πάλι που γραφεις αυτα δείχνεις γιατι αφορμή ψάχνεις για λόγια και γκρίνια .
> 
> τα δεδομένα όταν τα κάνουμε δεν χρειάζετε να τα εξυμνούμε 
> ενα να ξέρεις στέλιο αν κάνουμε κάτι αφήνουμε τους άλλους να μας εγκωμιάζουν και αν δεν το κάνουν να μην το κάνουν όχι με την πρώτη ευκαιρία γιάννης κερνάει και γιάννης πίνει και πολλες φορές με την συμπεριφορά μας βγάζουμε τα μάτια μας και κάτι καλό να κάνουμε το μειώνουμε την αξία του .
> 
> και όλα αυτα καλά και σωστα αλλα που κολάνε αυτό ενοούσα που ερχόσουν σε αντιπαράθεση με όλο το φόρουμ απαξιώνοντας το ββ και εξυμνώντας το φίτνες και ξαφνηκα ήρθε η ανατροπή . καλα θα ήταν αφού εκανες γκουότ ας εκανες όλο το πόστ μου και όχι μερικές λέξεις να είναι ακέραιο το νόημα 
> 
> ...


 :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  Λιακο που ειναι το χιουμορ σου? :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 

Ο Στελιος ειμαι!

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> αυτό ακριβώς ενοώ αντι να μένουμε σε αυτα κάθομαι εγω και γράφω τις αντιπαραθέσεις πάνω στα γραφόμενα του στέλιου .
> 
> αυτες είναι ωραίες κινήσεις και ουσιαστικές


Αναρωτιεμε ρε Λιακο αυτες τις κινησεις ποιος τις εκανε ουσιαστηκες?

Χαλαρωσε ΜΑΣΤΕΡ !  :08. Turtle: 

Στο ιδιο πλοιο ειμαστε ! 

Εαν δεν θελεις να απευθυνω λογο ξανα σε εσενα το κανω!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Αναρωτιεμε ρε Λιακο αυτες τις κινησεις ποιος τις εκανε ουσιαστηκες?
> 
> Χαλαρωσε ΜΑΣΤΕΡ ! 
> 
> Στο ιδιο πλοιο ειμαστε ! 
> 
> Εαν δεν θελεις να απευθυνω λογο ξανα σε εσενα το κανω!



οχι ρε στέλιο γι αυτο θέλω να τα λέω στα ίσια και προφορικά , παρα να γράφω γιατι ο γραπτός λόγος παρεξηγείτε , αυτο το είπα να μην χαλάσουμε το τόπικ να μπαίνει ό κόσμος να βλέπει φωτο και σχόλια για  τον αγώνα και όχι τέτοιες αντιπαραθέσεις γι αυτό είπα έληξε το θέμα , σιγα μην παρεξηγηθώ και δεν σε μιλάω κιόλας , :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  αυτό δεν γίνετε και σίγουρα αν δεν ήταν αυτοί οι αγώνες που είχαμε σερί στην κατερίνη και οι υποχρεώσεις μου που ήταν ανειλημένες και εγω 100% θα ήμουν κρήτη στον αγώνα , οπότε τι να λέμε τώρα  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> οχι ρε στέλιο γι αυτο θέλω να τα λέω στα ίσια και προφορικά , παρα να γράφω γιατι ο γραπτός λόγος παρεξηγείτε , αυτο το είπα να μην χαλάσουμε το τόπικ να μπαίνει ό κόσμος να βλέπει φωτο και σχόλια για  τον αγώνα και όχι τέτοιες αντιπαραθέσεις γι αυτό είπα έληξε το θέμα , σιγα μην παρεξηγηθώ και δεν σε μιλάω κιόλας , αυτό δεν γίνετε και σίγουρα αν δεν ήταν αυτοί οι αγώνες που είχαμε σερί στην κατερίνη και οι υποχρεώσεις μου που ήταν ανειλημένες και εγω 100% θα ήμουν κρήτη στον αγώνα , οπότε τι να λέμε τώρα


Aντε μπραβο ΓΕΡΟΝΤΑ!

Μην μου παθεις και τιποτα και το εχω καημο οτι ημουν η αιτια να τερματησω την καριερα σου με τον παχουλο μισθο εδω μεσα!  :08. Turtle: 

Αντε και για να δεις με οσα μου εχεις πει τοσο καιρο εδω μεσα το πρωτο Π που θα χρεισατεις μετα απο 50 χρονια θα στο κανω δωρο εγω  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 

Το προφορικα παντος αστω!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Aντε μπραβο ΓΕΡΟΝΤΑ!
> 
> Μην μου παθεις και τιποτα και το εχω καημο οτι ημουν η αιτια να τερματησω την καριερα σου με τον παχουλο μισθο εδω μεσα! 
> 
> Αντε και για να δεις με οσα μου εχεις πει τοσο καιρο εδω μεσα το πρωτο Π που θα χρεισατεις μετα απο 50 χρονια θα στο κανω δωρο εγω 
> 
> Το προφορικα παντος αστω!



είναι και η σύνταξη όχι μόνο ο μισθός αυτήν που την πάς , θα πάρουμε και καλή σύνταξη εκτός τον καλό μισθό  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Μετα την αποκαλυψη λοιπον οτι καποιοι εδω μεσα μεχρι και συνταξη θα παρουν  :01. Sneaky:  προχωραμε στο αγωνιστηκο κομματι με την αναδηξη του Γενικου Νικητη ΜR KRHTH 2010

1ος ΓΕΝΙΚΟΣ ΝΙΚΗΤΗΣ ΜΡ ΚΡΗΤΗ =  ΒΕΝΙΕΡΗΣ ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ (Ρεθυμνο)

(Για την ιστορια το επαθλο στα 35kg)

Απονομη απο τον περσηνο Γενικο Νικητη του ΚΡΗΤΗ 09 ΣΤΑΥΡΟΥΛΑΚΗ ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗ!

----------


## a.minidis

> Μετα την αποκαλυψη λοιπον οτι καποιοι εδω μεσα μεχρι και συνταξη θα παρουν  προχωραμε στο αγωνιστηκο κομματι με την αναδηξη του Γενικου Νικητη ΜR KRHTH 2010
> 
> 1ος ΓΕΝΙΚΟΣ ΝΙΚΗΤΗΣ ΜΡ ΚΡΗΤΗ =  ΒΕΝΙΕΡΗΣ ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ (Ρεθυμνο)
> 
> (Για την ιστορια το επαθλο στα 35kg)
> 
> Απονομη απο τον περσηνο Γενικο Νικητη του ΚΡΗΤΗ 09 ΣΤΑΥΡΟΥΛΑΚΗ ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗ!


..χεχεχεχε..το δικο μου ηταν πιο βαρυ! :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: !!

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> ..χεχεχεχε..το δικο μου ηταν πιο βαρυ!!!


Σταματα να με δινεις ΣΤΕΓΝΑ αδελφε!     :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 

Kατσε να δεις του OVERALL και τα λεμε!

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Eνας Τιτλος εμεινε ακομα αυτος του KTISTAKIS CHALLENGE 2010 OVERALL.

Δυνατη κοντρα μεταξυ ΜΑΤΡΑΚΟΥ και ΒΕΝΙΕΡΗ με τελικο Νικητη τον 1ο!

ΓΕΝΙΚΟΣ ΝΙΚΗΤΗΣ KTISTAKHS CHALLENGE 2010 : *ΜΑΤΡΑΚΟΣ ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ*

Βαρος 38kg

Απονομη στο Γενικο Νικητη YAXENI ORIQUEN Mrs OLYMPIA 2005

----------


## Polyneikos

Στελιο σε ευχαριστουμε για την παρουσιαση!
Αξιος νικητης ο Ματρακος,εχει το όλο το μελλον μπροστα του.
Ο Βενιερης πολλες μαζες πανω του,συγκρουστηκαν 2 πολυ καλοι αθλητες !!

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Στελιο σε ευχαριστουμε για την παρουσιαση!
> Αξιος νικητης ο Ματρακος,εχει το όλο το μελλον μπροστα του.
> Ο Βενιερης πολλες μαζες πανω του,συγκρουστηκαν 2 πολυ καλοι αθλητες !!


Και ενω ολοι νομιζαν οτι η βραδυα εκλεισε ξαφνικα εγινε χαμος με αλλη μια κατηγορια!

Η μεγαλυτερη συγκρουση ηταν η επομενη που πραγαμτικα καθηλωσε τον κοσμο για μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα!

Την ανεβαζω συντομα.....

----------


## -beba-

> Eνας Τιτλος εμεινε ακομα αυτος του KTISTAKIS CHALLENGE 2010 OVERALL.
> 
> Δυνατη κοντρα μεταξυ ΜΑΤΡΑΚΟΥ και ΒΕΝΙΕΡΗ με τελικο Νικητη τον 1ο!
> 
> ΓΕΝΙΚΟΣ ΝΙΚΗΤΗΣ KTISTAKHS CHALLENGE 2010 : *ΜΑΤΡΑΚΟΣ ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ*
> 
> Βαρος 38kg
> 
> Απονομη στο Γενικο Νικητη YAXENI ORIQUEN Mrs OLYMPIA 2005


Mάλλον έχει γραφτεί λαθος.............

----------


## Haris Pilton

Ο ΒΕΝΙΕΡΗΣ έχει γυμναστήριο στο Ρέθυμνο;

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Mάλλον έχει γραφτεί λαθος.............


 :08. Turtle:  38 kg ηταν το βαρος του επαθλου OVERALL :08. Turtle:

----------


## -beba-

Πλάκα κάνεις?

----------


## γιαννης93

εμ τι δεν μπορει ενας bodybuilder να παρει βραβειο των 2 κιλων.. πολυ ελαφρη. τα μεγαλα για τους μεγαλους.

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Πλάκα κάνεις?


Αν κοιταξεις λιγο ποιο προσεκτικα το μεγεθος και αν λαβεις υποψιν οτι ειναι κατασκευασμενα απο αλαβαστρο τοτε θα καταλαβεις beba!

----------


## -beba-

:02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  Είναι αλήθεια δηλαδή 38 κιλά?
Το είδα ότι είναι μεγάλο, αλλά σκέφτηκα πως είναι "κούφιο". ΟΚ σε ευχαριστώ για την διευκρίνηση.

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

*Tελευταια Κατηγορια αυτη των OLYMPIA !!!!!!!!!!!

MIKE KEFALIANOS vs YAXENI ORIQUEN

To τι εγινε δεν περιγραφετε.............................




















*

----------


## Polyneikos

Power Horses !! Και τελικα ποιος νίκησε; :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Power Horses !! Και τελικα ποιος νίκησε;


*Ο ΚΟΣΜΟΣ ! ! !*

----------


## crow

BRAAAAVO φοβερη αγωνες!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
 Παλι καλα που κανεις κ εσυ αγωνες κ βλεπει ο κοσμος κατι καλο απο ολες τις πλευρες.   :01. Mr. Green: 
   Κριμα που δεν μπορεσα να ερθω....αλλη φορα ομως δεν θα επαναληφθει! :08. Toast:

----------


## crow

> Tον στεναχωρησες φετος αδελφε!!!!!
> 
> Με ρωταγε συνεχεια: Ο Τασουλης μας δεν θα ερθει φετος?????
> 
> Ασε που του λειψανε και οι παραιες σας στη βεραντα καπνιζοντας πουρα!



 Τον φαγανε οι κακες παρεες.....πολυ κοσμο στεναχωρησε φετος ο Τασουλης (απο οσο ξερω)   :02. Chinese:  :02. Chinese:  :02. Chinese:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Ναντια εχεις βρεθει εξω και μπορεις να δεις την διαφορα!

Η αποψη σου ηταν αναμενομενη για εμενα καθως εχεις μετρο συγκρισης!

Το καλυτερο σχολιο που πηρα ειναι το παρακατω βιντεακι που μου εστειλε καποιος απο εδω μεσα αλλα δεν θελει να το ανεβασει ο ιδιος για προσωπικους λογους......

Αν και δεν ξερω πως ανεβαινουν βιντεο εδω μεσα κανω copy!  :08. Turtle: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzvy3A-czE0

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Δυο λογια σαν επιλογος του EVENT πριν  αρχησω να ανεβαζω φωτο αποδυτηριων αλλα και εκτο-αγωνιστηκες.

Καποτε θηξαμε το τι ειναι επιτυχημενος "αγωνας".

Πιστευω οτι ολα ξεκινανε απο τους *αθλητες* και τον *κοσμο*.Αν καταφερεις να* ικανοποιησεις* αυτα τα "ακρα" τοτε πετυχες οσους αθλητες και αν εχεις (απο αποψη συμμετοχων μιλαω) επι σκηνης.

Μιλαω για τις συμμετοχες γιατι πολλοι το θεωρουν σαν το βασικο κριτηριο επιτυχιας.

Παντα στο κοσμο πρεπει να δινεις *"κατι"* που δεν εχει ξαναδει η το βλεπει σπανια.

Ο Αθλητης παιζει για μια *θεση* και ενα *επαθλο*.Οταν καλεις τους αθλητες πριν την εναρξη και τους ανακοινωνεις την κριτικη επιτροπη (αν θελει να εξαιρεθει καποιος κριτης) *διασφαλιζεις* το αποτελεσμα και ολα τα παραπανω.

Το επαθλο ειναι "κερδισμενο" με αιμα και ιδρωτα αρα πρεπει να ειναι και *αναλογο*!

Ο αγωνας αν μπορει και εχει τη δυνατοτηατα *πρεπει* να προσφερει και κοινωνικα (ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΣΗΦΑΚΗΣ).

Η σκηνη (αιθουσα-φωτισμος-παρουσιαση αθλητη-ηχοληψια-φωτο-DVD) ειναι ο χωρος που ο αθλητης *ονειρευεται* απο την πρωτη μερα της προετοιμασιας του αρα πρεπει να ειναι φιλια, επαγγελματικη και ανταξια προς αυτον!

*Δεν κανω υποδηξεις* (δεν μπικαρω αλλους διοργανωτες γιατι και αυτοι προσπαθουν) ουτε ειπα οτι ειμαι (Σ)*τελιος* αλλα πρεπει να αλλαξουμε καποια πραγματα ωστε να υπαρχει σεβασμος απο αυτους που δεν γνωρηζουν το χωρο η εχουν αρνητικη εικονα για εμας.

Θελω αν ειδατε - παρατηρησατε (οσοι ηταν παρων και μη) κατι που δεν ταιριαζε σε ολα τα παραπανω να μου το υποδηξετε ωστε να γινουμε καλυτεροι.

Καποιοι *ζουμε* απο το χωρο και καποιοι αλλοι *αγαπαμε* αυτο το χωρο......


*ΕΥΧΑΡΗΣΤΩ*

----------


## KATERINI 144

*




*παρα πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία *


*

----------


## ioannis1

τερατωδης :02. Shock:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *παρα πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία *
> 
> 
> *


Καπου εδω ειχαμε μεινει?

Συντομα ανεβαζω υλικο απο back stage και το *ΤΡΕΛΟ* φαγοποτι των OLYMPIA!   :01. Smile:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Μια μικρη γευση για να ανοιξει η ορεξη....

----------


## -beba-

:03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Polyneikos

Στελιο πολυ ωραίες οι φωτο,ο Μιχαλης και η Yaxeni κερδισαν τις εντυπωσεις,πολυ ποιοτικοι αθλητες,top level.

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Στελιο πολυ ωραίες οι φωτο,ο Μιχαλης και η Yaxeni κερδισαν τις εντυπωσεις,πολυ ποιοτικοι αθλητες,top level.


Η υπομονη που σου ζητησα στην αρχη (θυμασε  :01. Razz: ) για κατι επαγγελματικο στην παρουσιαση και φωτο επιασε τοπο!

Θεωρω παιδια  οτι ετσι πρεπει να λειτουργουμε σαν διοργανωτες ωστε να μην γινετε μπαχαλο στο θεμα προβολης ενος αγωνα-Event!

Να υπαρχει η πραγματικη χρονικα ροη ωστε ο θεατης να εχει μια φρονιμη και σωστη εικονα.

Τωρα polyneike θελω μια χαρη: Μπες στα αλλα site δες τι φωτο εχουν ανεβασει και κανε μια συγκρηση με αυτη εδω.















Περιμενω το πορησμα σου  :01. Smile:

----------


## spirospros

φοβερες φωτο - αξιολογοι αθλητες και αψογοι guest 

συγχαρητηρια  :05. Weights:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> φοβερες φωτο - αξιολογοι αθλητες και αψογοι guest 
> 
> συγχαρητηρια


Σε ευχαρηστω για την αναγνωρηση Αδελφε.  :01. Smile:

----------


## Littlejohn

Εμένα πάντως, μου άρεσε πάρα πολύ η ``θεατρική`` νότα της σκηνής με τα αρχαία, τα πιθάρια που ανάβλυζε νερό, ο κορμός. Αν και μικρή η διακόσμηση σε έκταση, ήταν πολύ ενδιαφέρον, όμορφο και κυρίως όχι κίτς...  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

Θα ήθελα στο μέλλον να βλέπω αγώνες, και σε πιο πολύπλοκα σκηνικά που έχουν κάτι να ``πούν`` και δεν είναι απλά ένας αδιάφορος άδειος χώρος...

 :08. Toast:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Εμένα πάντως, μου άρεσε πάρα πολύ η ``θεατρική`` νότα της σκηνής με τα αρχαία, τα πιθάρια που ανάβλυζε νερό, ο κορμός. Αν και μικρή η διακόσμηση σε έκταση, ήταν πολύ ενδιαφέρον, όμορφο και κυρίως όχι κίτς... 
> 
> Θα ήθελα στο μέλλον να βλέπω αγώνες, και σε πιο πολύπλοκα σκηνικά που έχουν κάτι να ``πούν`` και δεν είναι απλά ένας αδιάφορος άδειος χώρος...


Οπως προανεφερα η σκηνη πρεπει να ειναι φιλια και ανταξια της προσπαθειας που κανουν οι αθλητες για να διαγωνησθουν!

Γιατι απλα ειναι ο χωρος που το *ΟΝΕΙΡΟ* τους γινετε πραγματικοτητα, μια "ξερη" σκηνη ειναι σαν δασος χωρις δεντρα.....

Ενα βασικο στοιχειο στη ψυχολογια των αθλητων ωστε να βγουν οσο το δυνατον καλυτεροι επι σκηνης ειναι ο χωρος προθερμανσης.

Πρεπει να ειναι ΑΝΕΤΟΣ με ολα τα "αξεσουαρ" για το σωστο ζεσταμα! Οπως βλεπεις στις φωτο που ανεβασα ανα καμαρηνι υπηρχαν 3 το  πολυ 4 αθλητες!

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

*Τα σχολια δικα σας!*  :01. Wink:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

:04. Box:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

*Oσοι ενδιαφερονται για το DVD του ΕVENT να επικοινωνησουν στο 6932856792 η με π. μυνημα.*

----------


## KARAISKOS KOSTAS

ρε φιλε εχεις στειλει τοσα μην. προκαλωντας ολον τον κοσμο για τον ronie μικρο που εφτιαξες,δεν λεω παρα πολυ καλος,αλλα τι σχεση εχει ο δευτερος να κερδισει τον αγγλο?μαλλον ειναι ντοπιος... αρα εφ οσον δεν μπορεις να τηρησεις εσυ στη διοργανωση σου τη δικαιοσυνη μην λες για τους αλλους.απο τα λεγομενα σου σε θεωρω ανθρωπο με μερακι και δικαιο,μην το χαλας

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS



----------


## chrisberg

> ρε φιλε εχεις στειλει τοσα μην. προκαλωντας ολον τον κοσμο για τον ronie μικρο που εφτιαξες,δεν λεω παρα πολυ καλος,αλλα τι σχεση εχει ο δευτερος να κερδισει τον αγγλο?μαλλον ειναι ντοπιος... αρα εφ οσον δεν μπορεις να τηρησεις εσυ στη διοργανωση σου τη δικαιοσυνη μην λες για τους αλλους.απο τα λεγομενα σου σε θεωρω ανθρωπο με μερακι και δικαιο,μην το χαλας


 
Mε το Στέλιο έχουμε σφαχτεί στο παρεθλόν!
Αυτό όμως δε σημαίνει ότι δεν πρέπει να υποστηρίξουμε και το δίκιο.
Μπορεί ο Στέλιος κάποιες φορές να είναι υπερβολικός (σχεδόν πάντα)
Ισως και μπορούμε να του ασκούμε κριτηκή για το κάθε τι.
Πως να ασκήσει κριτηκή για τη διοργάνωση όμως στο Στέλιο καποιος ο οποίος δεν έχει βάλει ούτε λιθαράκι στο "στησιμο" ενος αγώνα και το μόνο που έχει κάνει σε αυτόν είναι να παραπονιέται που πλήρωσε εισητήρειο.
Παιδιά ΤΕΛΟΣ δεν μπορεί και της κατσίκας ο κώλος πια να ασκεί κριτηκή!
ΗΜΑΡΤΟΝ!!!! :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  ΓΙΑ ΜΑΖΕΥΤΕΙΤΕ...


Κώστα δεν έχω κάτι μαζί σου και το παράδειγμα δεν ήταν για σένα...
Εγώ είμοι ο πρώτος που έκραξα ίσως και τον Στέλιο αλλά μην το γαμ... το θέμα.
Τουλάχιστον ο Στέλιος τα χώνει και τρέχει για το άθλημα.
Μακάρι να το έκαναν και άλλοι.
Δε θέλω να παρεξηγηθώ για τα γραφόμενα μου αλλά και να θυμώσει μαζί μου κάποιος δε με χαλάει.... :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Emman

> ρε φιλε εχεις στειλει τοσα μην. προκαλωντας ολον τον κοσμο για τον ronie μικρο που εφτιαξες,δεν λεω παρα πολυ καλος,αλλα τι σχεση εχει ο δευτερος να κερδισει τον αγγλο?μαλλον ειναι ντοπιος... αρα εφ οσον δεν μπορεις να τηρησεις εσυ στη διοργανωση σου τη δικαιοσυνη μην λες για τους αλλους.απο τα λεγομενα σου σε θεωρω ανθρωπο με μερακι και δικαιο,μην το χαλας


Το παλικάρι φίλε Κώστα ΔΕΝ είναι ντόπιος. Λέγεται Γιώργος Κασφίκης και είναι Αθηναίος, προπονείται από τον Γιώργο Μπουζιάνα (υιό του Μεγάλου Βασίλη Μπουζιάνα) και έχει σπουδαίες νίκες στο ενεργητικό του τα τελευταία 3 χρόνια. Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι μια εβδομάδα μετά (στο Mr. Hellas στην Αθήνα) κατέκτησε τη 2η θέση στους Juniors σε μία κατηγορία φωτιά για όποιον την είδε από κοντά!!

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Το παλικάρι φίλε Κώστα ΔΕΝ είναι ντόπιος. Λέγεται Γιώργος Κασφίκης και είναι Αθηναίος, προπονείται από τον Γιώργο Μπουζιάνα (υιό του Μεγάλου Βασίλη Μπουζιάνα) και έχει σπουδαίες νίκες στο ενεργητικό του τα τελευταία 3 χρόνια. Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι μια εβδομάδα μετά (στο Mr. Hellas στην Αθήνα) κατέκτησε τη 2η θέση στους Juniors σε μία κατηγορία φωτιά για όποιον την είδε από κοντά!!


  :03. Awesome:   :02. Moderator:   :03. Awesome:

----------


## KARAISKOS KOSTAS

ηταν αδιαμφισβητητα καλος απλα ο 3ος μου φανηκε καλυτερος.αποψη μου παντα ετσι και αν θες μπορουμε να ανταλαξουμε αποψεις συμφωνα με το υλικο που υπαρχει στο site.βεβαια μην ξεχναμε οτι απο μια φωτο η βιντεο δεν μπορεις να κρινεις με βεβαιοτητα αν δεν εισαι εκει...μακαρι να ηξερα οτι θα γινοτανε μια τοσο υψηλου επιπεδου διοργανωση θα ημουνα 100% εκει

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

:04. Box:   :01.Ftou:   :04. Box:

----------

